# Can this speaker be helped?



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have taken my speakers outside and measured each at 85dB with a -16 sweep at 8' 8". My current left and right speakers were way off, and the back surrounds are way off but at least match better. I have a 6th tower that matches the right tower better so that I could at least have two matching front and left speakers or two matching surrounds. The problem is there is less output one of the speakers that measure higher bellow the 150Hz area that is after the 200Hz area...if that makes since. I know nothing about speakers. I have a 7th tower that I will not even post results for it is so bad. I am going to swapping drivers out of that one to see if I can't improve the dips after 200Hz but is it going to help? 

I could try and seal the insides of the surrounds with some hot glue better so that those measure as high as the other two and move the ones not matching to the surrounds but that sounds scarry... One of the speakers that measures better than the other one is one that I repaired after it got busted up being knocked over, so it's just an idea. :blink: They are Polk Rti 70's that are not under warranty, two were out of box, and they are very old. 

The surrounds (measuring lower) and the left speaker that does not measure the dip have some foam in the ports under the speakers, and the left one does also. Putting foam in them does not improve the dip after 200Hz with the one speaker, but I may or may not be able to make the output down low match better. I cannot seem to get the output lower for the one with higher output enough as low as the surrounds and the other speaker, but I have not tried unplugging the surrounds yet, or plugging the other one without the lower output at 200Hz. I will try them all without plugging the ports after I swap drivers. I need four of them to match, or at least get two pairs that match eachother.



















Edit: Please note I am having trouble with the speaker that is not repaired. I am trying to swap drivers. If I need to do something else or it isn't going to help please let me know.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The drivers do not look the same. :scratch:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Swapping drivers fixed it. :yay2: Now I will enjoy movies more until I get some new speakers. 










Edit: Noticed on the graph the tweeter on the repaired speaker looks off so swapping that out for a new one also. No reason to re-measure that I can just hear the difference well enough.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to see you've found a resolution. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, it will work!raying:


----------

